# Sad on my 15 yr anniversary



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Separated from H since May. H having an open affair with woman and "On the fence" about reconciliation.

H texted my daughter to say "Tell mom I said Happy Anniversary today".

My heart is breaking today. 

I texted him back saying "not very HAPPY this year, but I appreciated the endearment"

H replied, "Best thing he ever did was marrying me"! WTF???? 

I repleied "thanks I will never regret it". (I truely mean this. I have a wonderful daughter and for 10+ years we were extremely happy".

He replied, "Nor would I".

I know he is just feeling melancholy about the day and I will not read anything more into this conversation than that. I just
wish he would drop this woman and try to work on reconciling our relationship, but his actions and words have not been cohesive in quiet a while. 

Moving on..... But will cry all day today!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My 7 year one was supposed to be on Sunday... I really wasn't giving it much thought - the days leading up to it I was finding myself having unexpected sobbing fits, On saturday I looked at the calendar and realized it was the day before, but I honestly put it out of ny head, and never really correlated the sudden outbreaks of tears with anything I could explain, just general sadness and loneliness. The outbreaks culminated on Sunday and at no point did I actually remember it was anniversary date I forgot entirely but my subconscious obviously didnt... then yesterday I was feeling much better and realized that "oh yeah, yesterday was anniversary date." I didn't even talk to stbxw and I'm glad nobody called to talk that day,


----------

